# Not using Chitosan or Kieselsol to Kit



## asterof

I am using a Kit that calls for Chitosan and Kieselsol to be added at the Stabilizing and Clearing Racking.
I would like to avoid using these chemicals anymore
I do have a Vino Jet filtering System.
At the Stabilizing and Clearing Racking step, what can I do to skip these
but still get good solids sediment results.
Can I add additional Bentonite, stir and add additional racking time, then do
a medium filtering followed by a fine filtering to get good clarity. ?
Thanks


----------



## Rocky

It sounds like you want to avoid adding chemicals to your wine and that is why you are suggesting bentonite (clay). This, of course, would work. Just be sure that you have de-gassed the wine as thoroughly as possible before adding the bentonite. If you plan to bulk age the wine for any appreciable amount of time, e.g. 6 months or more, the wine when properly de-gassed will likely clear itself without any additions.


----------



## vernsgal

filtering doesn't really clear your wine , with whites it can give it "a polish". I concur with Rocky - If you don't wish to use clearing agents, time will do it, but patience is needed


----------



## DoctorCAD

All the chitosan and kieselsol do is cause the solids left in the wine to clump. Kinda like cat litter for yeast. Thats all...

I use it when I make kits that come with it, don't think it makes any difference to the wine.

If you don't use it, you cannot bottle in 4 weeks (a good thing!). You simply need to let the wine sit long enough for the solids to fall out on their own. Could take 2 months...could take 2 years..

Ive read about using egg whites to do the same thing, you might want to investigate that method.


----------



## cpfan

asterof:

I'm not sure what adding a second dose of bentonite would accomplish. I would guess that the first dose of bentonite did all that it's gonna do.

You can replace clearing agents with time and patience. Filtering an un-clear wine is likely to plug the filter pads.

Steve


----------



## Tom_S

vernsgal said:


> filtering doesn't really clear your wine , with whites it can give it "a polish". I concur with Rocky - If you don't wish to use clearing agents, time will do it, but patience is needed



Actually, I made a cabernet sauvingon and filtered it before bottling using a Buon min-jet filter and #2 pads. The filters took out a lot of the deep rich color and left it dark red, but clear enough you could see through the bottle. Now for my reds I don't filter them at all and only reserve filtering for my white wines.


----------



## asterof

what I read here is
do everything normal. just don't add the chems
expect it to take two months or longer to settle
Could try egg whites, or another bentonite after all is degassed
Heavy filtering may cause color shift, so additional racking is the simplest
So we will try the long racking and see what happens
Thanks


----------



## vernsgal

Tom_S said:


> Actually, I made a cabernet sauvingon and filtered it before bottling using a Buon min-jet filter and #2 pads. The filters took out a lot of the deep rich color and left it dark red, but clear enough you could see through the bottle. Now for my reds I don't filter them at all and only reserve filtering for my white wines.


I agree with you on not filtering reds. I also have the Buon mini that I use sometimes on my red fruit wines if theres some seeds etc. that refuse to settle but mainly for my whites whites. Time definitely clears my wines with the best color!


----------



## Tom_S

asterof said:


> what I read here is
> Could try egg whites, or another bentonite after all is degassed
> Thanks



I wouldn't even do that unless there were a specific problem with the wine not clearing after 6 - 8 months. I've found that very few of my batches have ever had a problem clearing after waiting that long or longer.

Now I will say that I do notice a huge difference in my whites between filtering and not filtering. Before filtering I notice that many of my whites, even ones which have aged for months, still have a slight bit of haze. But after filtering they're crystal clear.


----------



## DoctorCAD

Tom_S said:


> I wouldn't even do that unless there were a specific problem with the wine not clearing after 6 - 8 months. I've found that very few of my batches have ever had a problem clearing after waiting that long or longer.
> 
> Now I will say that I do notice a huge difference in my whites between filtering and not filtering. Before filtering I notice that many of my whites, even ones which have aged for months, still have a slight bit of haze. But after filtering they're crystal clear.



And thats what a filter is supposed to do, not clean out junk.


----------



## Paulietivo

Ive made a bunch if kits & never even used the fining agents or bentonite. I agree with Rocky, 6 months is needed before bottleing. Although if u filter u can do it in 3 using coarse pads followed by the polishing with some color loss. Kits dont have as much sediment as grapes or fresh juice so just rack & be patient. or 1-2 rackings can be followed with the #2 polishing pads & ull have a clear wine in no time.


----------

